# kdebase runtime 4.3.5 compilation failed



## lyuts (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, guys. Did anybody succeed in upgrading KDE4 to 4.3.5?

Here is how I'm doing this upgrade [CMD=">"] portmaster -di kdebase-runtime[/CMD]

kdebase-runtime upgrade fails. Last time I was upgrading 4.3.1 to 4.3.4 and it failed exactly at the same point (fortunately that time I used the kdebase-runtime-4.3.4.tbz package, unfortunately, this time, the package for 4.3.5 is not available yet).


```
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:221: warning: 'virtual void lucene::search::Searchable::_search(lucene::search::Query*, 
lucene::search::Filter*, lucene::search::HitCollector*)' was hidden                                                
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:337: warning:   by 'void lucene::search::Searcher::_search(lucene::search::Query*, 
lucene::search::HitCollector*)'                                                                                         
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:249: warning: 'virtual lucene::search::TopDocs* 
lucene::search::Searchable::_search(lucene::search::Query*, lucene::search::Filter*, int32_t)' was 
hidden                                                  
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:337: warning:   by 'void lucene::search::Searcher::_search(lucene::search::Query*, 
lucene::search::HitCollector*)'                                                                                         
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:279: warning: 'virtual lucene::search::TopFieldDocs* 
lucene::search::Searchable::_search(lucene::search::Query*, lucene::search::Filter*, int32_t, const lucene::search::Sort*)' was 
hidden                
/usr/local/include/CLucene/search/SearchHeader.h:337: warning:   by 'void lucene::search::Searcher::_search(lucene::search::Query*, 
lucene::search::HitCollector*)'                                                                                         
[ 24%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/nepomukserver.o                                
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp: In member function 'virtual void 
Strigi::Soprano::IndexReader::getChildren(const std::string&, std::map<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, 
int, std::less<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > >, std::allocator<std::pair<const 
std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, int> > >&)':
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp:391: error: 'isPartOf' is not a member 
of 'Nepomuk::Vocabulary::NIE'
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp:393: error: 'lastModified' is not a 
member of 'Nepomuk::Vocabulary::NIE'
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp:395: error: 'url' is not a member of 
'Nepomuk::Vocabulary::NIE'
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp: In member function 'virtual time_t 
Strigi::Soprano::IndexReader::mTime(const std::string&)':
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp:455: error: 'url' is not a member of 
'Nepomuk::Vocabulary::NIE'
/usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime/work/kdebase-runtime-4.3.5/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.cpp:458: error: 'lastModified' is not a 
member of 'Nepomuk::Vocabulary::NIE'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
[ 24%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicecontroller.o
[ 24%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/nepomukserveradaptor.o
[ 25%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicemanageradaptor.o
[ 25%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicecontrolinterface.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkdeinit4_nepomukserver.so
[ 25%] Built target kdeinit_nepomukserver
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.

===>>> make failed for x11/kdebase4-runtime
===>>> Aborting update
```

I have looked through the code and investigated Nepomuk namespace. It is indeed missing lots of symbols that are used as reported above. So now I'm stuck with the question how it was supposed to build.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lyuts (Feb 16, 2010)

The packages are out, so I can just go with binary package upgrade...


----------



## devilock76 (Oct 25, 2011)

I get a similar problem using portupgrade.  It suggests removing nepomukcontroller through pkg_delete which when I tried that I get a dependency error due to ktorrent needing that package.  Please let me know if there is anything else I can do or provide for assisting in solving this problem.

Ken


----------



## devilock76 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just realized I committed thread necrosis.  Anyway this problem in a new form just started for me recently.

Ken


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2011)

Does it have any relation to the specific topic title? If not, a new topic is really the way to go.


----------



## devilock76 (Oct 25, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Does it have any relation to the specific topic title? If not, a new topic is really the way to go.



Very similar conflict but probably different reasons/resolutions, messages from portupgrade:


```
** Detected a package name change: kdebase-runtime (x11/kde4-runtime) -> 'kde-runtime' (x11/kde4-runtime)
--->  Upgrading 'kdebase-runtime-4.6.5' to 'kde-runtime-4.7.2' (x11/kde4-runtime)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11/kde4-runtime'
===>  Cleaning for kde-runtime-4.7.2

===>  kde-runtime-4.7.2 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      nepomukcontroller-0.2

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for kde-runtime-4.7.2

===>  kde-runtime-4.7.2 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      nepomukcontroller-0.2

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-runtime.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20111025-37876-7w30w4 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=kdebase-runtime-4.6.5 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.6.5 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! x11/kde4-runtime (kdebase-runtime-4.6.5)      (unknown build error)
```

Ken


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 25, 2011)

Grrr...



> *5.5.4.1 /usr/ports/UPDATING*
> Once you have updated your Ports Collection, before attempting a port upgrade, you should check /usr/ports/UPDATING. This file describes various issues and additional steps users may encounter and need to perform when updating a port, including such things as file format changes, changes in locations of configuration files, or other such incompatibilities with previous versions.


----------



## devilock76 (Oct 25, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> Grrr...



I obviously need to look into that file.  Ok, thanks.

Ken


----------

